# Modified Subtank Nano - Great for Mouth to Lung...



## Twisper (30/5/15)

I drilled a 1mm hole in my Subtank Nano where the airflow was in the closed position. I can not believe I have only done this now.....Now I have one device for both styles of inhaling and hardly use my Nauti mini anymore, I used the Nauti only for mouth to lung, which the Nauti was great for.



The draw on the Nano is perfect for mouth to lung with a 1mm hole. The standard smallest hole on the Nano is way to airy for this.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Useful 1


----------



## shabbar (30/5/15)

i find 1mm too tight , 1.2mm is perfect for mouth to lung hits

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yoda (30/5/15)

Twisper said:


> I drilled a 1mm hole in my Subtank Nano where the airflow was in the closed position. I can not believe I have only done this now.....Now I have one device for both styles of inhaling and hardly use my Nauti mini anymore, I used the Nauti only for mouth to lung, which the Nauti was great for.
> View attachment 28107
> 
> 
> The draw on the Nano is perfect for mouth to lung with a 1mm hole. The standard smallest hole on the Nano is way to airy for this.


Where did u get that wrap for your i stick?


----------



## Twisper (30/5/15)

Yoda said:


> Where did u get that wrap for your i stick?



Midas, think it was R80 for 50cmX50cm, very cheap.


----------



## free3dom (31/5/15)

Nicely done...that's a great addition to the Nano! 

FYI, the newer iterations of the Subtank Mini (as well as the SubTank Plus) already come with these tiny airflow holes built it - haven't seen any Nano's with them yet though (hopefully they'll add it soon, as this is the perfect little tank for MTL)

Reactions: Like 1


----------

